

Earthquake (magnitude 8) hits Iran, Pakistan, India, GCC countries. - imwhimsical
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/16/us-iran-quake-idUSBRE93F0E120130416

======
shared4you
Not just Iran, there is a 5.3 quake in North East India along the Chinese
border too:

[http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=91f35f62be0b2f3...](http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=91f35f62be0b2f35&hl=en)

